

Tell HN: Share your $75.00 free (new user) adwords credits - aresant

Not sure if anybody else still subscribes to actual paper magazines, but my Wired subscription keeps giving me a $75.00 new user adwords credit - I posted in a comment below.<p>I imagine others might have similar, please share.
======
aresant
Anybody who wants it, the info is below, I assume it's one time use - please
respond if you use it and get it to work so we know it's gone:

<http://www.google.com/adwords/75offer>

COUPON CODE: 4Q4U-9VPC-YQ76-ZJ7N-83K2

------
fname
Thanks for sharing.

